# Children of the Reformation



## caddy (May 22, 2007)

http://touchstonemag.com/archives/article.php?id=20-04-020-f


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2007)

That is a great article -- thanks for sharing that, brother!


----------



## caddy (May 22, 2007)

Touchstone has some pretty good stuff on occasion Andrew. Your welcomed Good Sir. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> That is a great article -- thanks for sharing that, brother!


----------

